# What determines stance angle?



## f00bar

I feel kind of silly asking, but I really have nobody to ask who rides. From day 1 I've heard duck stance angle this, duck stance angle that. I understand it's a comfort thing. I've played a bit and honestly don't feel much difference so have kept it at like 12 and 5.

Then I was behind this guy at work walking and he had these huge ronald mcdonald feet that when he walked looked like a 30/30. I mean I don't know how this guy makes it through the door without banging his feet on the sides. I'm sure his GF/wife loves him, but damn he looked goofy walking.

So that being said, should the angle on the board kind of mimmic how your feet are when you are just standing/walking as thats presumably your natural stance? At least as a decent starting point to try? My front is at maybe 5 naturally, the back pretty much straight.

My son is about the same, maybe even more parallel so I'm wondering if I should tone him down a bit, he's at 15/5 now.


----------



## Jason913

its all personal preference and type of riding.

i believe the best starting point is to jump in the air and see how your feet land naturally.

i just switched mine from 12/0 to 15/-9. feels quite strange at first, but i'm giving it 3 days before adjusting more.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

All just personal preference, but a negative angle on the back foot will make switch a whole lot easier!!!!!


----------



## Donutz

Style of riding -- whether your stance is more forward or more duck; relative angles -- whether you're more pigeon-toed, duck-footed, or strictly parallel; canting -- if your bindings support it; stance width; and set-back. There are a lot of variables. Fortunately it isn't like setting up a nuclear reactor -- there isn't one correct setting. You mostly set them up by guess and try it out. If it works, it's good. If it feels uncomfortable or feels like it's interfering with your control, change it.

I got my binding angles early on -- I've been at 15/-9 forever. But I have fooled a bit with set-back and stance width. Works fine now.


----------



## ThredJack

Personal preference + riding style.

If you're more of a all mountain rider, who rarely rides switch, duck isn't entirely necessary. If you're a park rider who rides switch a lot, duck definitely helps. But when I peak in the park, I still see guys riding in non-duck, and I see guys on the mountain riding duck. Whatever feels more comfy to you is the correct stance, basically.


----------



## f00bar

Ok, so for next season I'll take a look at both of us and re adjust a bit. I chose 15/-8 because it seemed to be what I saw a lot of. In actuality I think we are probably naturally around 5/<-5 or so.

It's going to be a long summer of stupid questions, so I'll apologize ahead of time for that.


----------



## Slush Puppie

A total angle of 30 degrees is a good starting point for most people. Personally I ride 15/ -15 and find this perfect. But feel free to adjust by a few degrees either way.


----------



## Ocho

f00bar said:


> So that being said, should the angle on the board kind of mimmic how your feet are when you are just standing/walking as thats presumably your natural stance? At least as a decent starting point to try? My front is at maybe 5 naturally, the back pretty much straight.


I once asked a chiro I was seeing about this, thinking in my nerdy way that it must matter, ie the way the femoral heads sit in the pelvis + respective knee and ankle articulations resulting in unique foot angles.

She wasn't a snowboarder (and not enough of a chiro for me as it turned out) but she suggested it would be the way the feet angle when lying supine/non-weight bearing. 

My snowboard stance angles are similar although I've just gone by eye and not actually measured (have to keep inner nerd in check sometimes haha). Have also noticed if I glance down randomly while standing my feet are in angles similar to my stance angles. So that's reassuring.

I'm at +12 or +9/-6 (goofy). I was one of those who used to ride 0/0 when I first started...hence don't recommend that. 

When you say the hind foot looks "pretty much straight" it might not be 0 but something mild like -3. It is all personal preference so try different angles and see what works for you.


----------



## chomps1211

I actually saw a girl here this year who was riding with a "Pigeon Toed" stance.
Her front foot had a neg angle on it! Positive angle for the rear. :blink:

I was so surprised by it, I actually stopped to ask her about it. Turns out, She was a fairly "newb" rider. She said she was Self taught and from what I saw, actually a pretty decent boarder. She was working on getting her switch riding down this particular day. ...and doing quite well, so Yeah! Personal preference and comfort I guess really are your major concerns.


----------



## f00bar

I think I just did my typical jump into something without thinking, and then start to over analyze. 

The instructors the first time when you ask pretty much just say 'whatever feels good' followed by a 'I have mine at blah/blah' without really explaining what the point is, other than feeling good. I mean it feels good because of some physical/anatomical condition of your body. That said most of the rental stuff is pre set up and not really adjustable on the slopes anyway.


An explanation such as from eatridesleep would probably have me at half of what I set it at. Which at least to me makes the most sense and is kinda what I was thinking in my downtime of waiting for December.


----------



## Manicmouse

One of the great things about snowboarding is that people with hip/leg/ankle problems can adjust the bindings accordingly. This is the reason I will never ski. I need a fucked up duck stance that actually results in a forward stance by knee position because my ankles pronate so badly.

Water skiing is uncomfortable as my knees knock together  It's the same with skiing, I would be a reverse snow plough and do the splits and break the family jewels.

Anyway... In my first season I changed my angles so many times until I found an angle that was comfortable. Experiment! Start with common positions and work from there.


----------



## Ocho

Also consider/notice how your feet are in your stance width. Mine are the same as standing stance, but this might vary by person(?).

Just for reference, my stance width is around 21.5-22".


----------



## t21

I experimented a lot on angles more than width for 3 seasons, I ended up from positive(forward stance) to duck at 12/-9 this season(4th) and i also widen my width from 21" to 22.75. It feels more natural for me since i stand low mimicking my basketball stance when i play defensively. Though it took this long for me to find the sweet spot, it does not mean i will not change it as i get older:laugh: But like everyone has mentioned, experiment and see what feels comfortable:thumbsup:


----------



## Mammoth Lifty

I prefer riding duck 9 -9 suits me best. I ride everything this way except powder I ride 9 0 in powder with a setback stance. It is all preference but I've heard from doctors (because I have bad knees) that duck stance is a natural position that alleviates pain and pressure on your knees. Hope that helps!


----------



## nillo

Manicmouse said:


> One of the great things about snowboarding is that people with hip/leg/ankle problems can adjust the bindings accordingly. This is the reason I will never ski. I need a fucked up duck stance that actually results in a forward stance by knee position because my ankles pronate so badly.


I'm the same way. My natural splay is about 30 degrees and it's congenital. I'm sure some seriously expensive custom orthotics would help but the cheap heat formed ones just equal pain.

My wife wanted to try to teach me to ski and I just laughed and showed her what my knees do when I point my feet straight and bend at the knee. That ended that discussion pretty quickly.


----------



## Manicmouse

nillo said:


> I'm the same way. My natural splay is about 30 degrees and it's congenital. I'm sure some seriously expensive custom orthotics would help but the cheap heat formed ones just equal pain.
> 
> My wife wanted to try to teach me to ski and I just laughed and showed her what my knees do when I point my feet straight and bend at the knee. That ended that discussion pretty quickly.


I thought I was the only one lol 

You should see me when I water ski, knees banging together.....

I use expensive custom orthotics. Problem is my feet take up more room in my boots so I suffer from foot compression.


----------



## speedjason

It's mostly comfort. Do whatever comfortable for you. Everybody is different.


----------



## kosmoz

What is the RIGHT stance for you, guys? I'm 5'11 and my shoulders are quite wide (chest 42,5 in), but recomm stance on my new swindle 155 is 60cm (23.6in) and it is to damn wide and uncomfortable even with canted bindings (just tried it on at home). 58cm stance is not centered, it makes the board directional, 56cm (22in) is centered, bus isn't it to narrow for my size? 

My salomon the mans board 159 recomm stance is 58cm, but I remember myself riding it with 56cm stance (made directional twin a true twin  ). It felt OK, but I'm still pretty fresh on the hill, this winter will be only 3rd season, maybe I would benefit from wider stance, at least 58cm? My brother is identical height and built and he rides his sabotage centered with recommended 59cm stance width (23.25in).

Problem is, maybe it's not a problem at all, that with 58cm stance swindle will become a twin with a 10mm setback, ant this is a park board for me. And with 56cm stance The mans board becomes either centered (true twin) either 20mm set back (nose longer by 40mm). Or, maybe you guys are changing stance and angles depending in the board you are riding?


----------



## td.1000

chomps1211 said:


> I actually saw a girl here this year who was riding with a "Pigeon Toed" stance.
> Her front foot had a neg angle on it! Positive angle for the rear. :blink


yeah I knew a girl who was riding goofy on a board set up for regular. she had been riding for years with that thing and none of her friends noticed/bothered to tell her. she was pretty good too.


----------



## 24WERD

There's no right stance. 

Its whatever you are comfortable in.

It also depends on the boards and and what type of riding you are doing.

I have slightly different width for my different condition boards and angles.


----------



## andrewdod

It's rlly just a comfort thing. It took me 3 years to finally get my stance perfect. Keep tinkering when you get the stance right it will be like an AHAH! Moment.


----------



## alchemy

kosmoz said:


> What is the RIGHT stance for you, guys? I'm 5'11 and my shoulders are quite wide (chest 42,5 in), but recomm stance on my new swindle 155 is 60cm (23.6in) and it is to damn wide and uncomfortable even with canted bindings (just tried it on at home). 58cm stance is not centered, it makes the board directional, 56cm (22in) is centered, bus isn't it to narrow for my size?
> 
> My salomon the mans board 159 recomm stance is 58cm, but I remember myself riding it with 56cm stance (made directional twin a true twin  ). It felt OK, but I'm still pretty fresh on the hill, this winter will be only 3rd season, maybe I would benefit from wider stance, at least 58cm? My brother is identical height and built and he rides his sabotage centered with recommended 59cm stance width (23.25in).
> 
> Problem is, maybe it's not a problem at all, that with 58cm stance swindle will become a twin with a 10mm setback, ant this is a park board for me. And with 56cm stance The mans board becomes either centered (true twin) either 20mm set back (nose longer by 40mm). Or, maybe you guys are changing stance and angles depending in the board you are riding?


"recommended stance" markings are just there so you know where the center stance is if you want it. move equally out/in from there if you want to be centered on the sidecut, or just do whatever you want.

if your bindings allow, turn your discs to be parallel with the edges rather than perpendicular to them, then you can fine tune & get your desired stance width AND still be as centered as you want to be.


----------



## SnowOwl

people focus too much on numbers and technicalities. A wider gait allows for more evenly distributed weight which translates to precision while a narrow gait allows torsion control. Obviously these translate down to riding style since each style requires different aspects


----------



## DirtyD27

I'm a physical therapist so I know a thing or two about body mechanics and posture. I hate to beat a dead horse here but, as stated repeatedly it's all about comfort. Obviously, you're going to feel more comfortable in a stance that is near to you're normal standing or walking stance since that is what you're body is used to. However, not always the case. I walk and stand with my feet pretty much straight, however, my snowboard stance is 15 / -15 and boned all the way out. I've played with many different settings and I found that 15 / -15 was best for my style of riding. Keep playing with it, there's no one correct way, although, I've never seen a pigeon toed boarder that is weird and actually is bad for your knees as it puts your knees in a position for a ligamentous injury, particularly ACL. As that position puts your knees into whats called valgus or "knocked kneed" posture and it's a position that is known to cause knee injuries and one we teach athletes to avoid. Good rule of thumb is keep you're knees in line with your feet and at least a shoulder width stance is going to provide you you with a decent center of balance and if you really want to maximize your board stability and control. strengthen your core, quads and gluts 3 months prior to the season starting.


----------



## kosmoz

alchemy said:


> "recommended stance" markings are just there so you know where the center stance is if you want it. move equally out/in from there if you want to be centered on the sidecut, or just do whatever you want.
> 
> if your bindings allow, turn your discs to be parallel with the edges rather than perpendicular to them, then you can fine tune & get your desired stance width AND still be as centered as you want to be.


Bindings would allow to do that, but in this scenario I'll have a toe drag, toe overgang would be epic. Now I keep my bindings almost maximum to heel edge to keep them centered. 

I'll play with 56 and 58cm stances on the hill, but I think I'll stay with 56cm (22 in) stance on both boards, cuz I've been riding my mans board with 56cm stance and centered whole last season. Swindle will be centered for game in the park and mans board will be 30mm set back for freeride (10mm set back from factory with 58 or 62 cm stance widths).


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

Just stimply stand on floor in your socks at angles you could see yourself riding at . Then kind of look forward like you are actually riding down the mountain. You can even hold your hands out like youre surfing...that helps me.

You will find that having around +18 in front and say +3 in the back gives you a natural feeling when standing in this position. Go ahead and stand in this pose and swivel your hips and rock etc like you would be carving a snowboard. Feel how natural it would feel.

Now stand +15 and -15 (duck) and do the same things I described above. You will find that your body is actually fighting itself to move fluently while carving at these angles. It forces you to use awkward muscles to get into and out of turns Yes...you can cut a clean line while riding duck and carve and do everything else. But....its not going to come as effortlessly or naturally. Duck riding only benefits people who ride switch alot...Like say a snowboard instructor teaching kids.


----------



## deagol

I ride with a relatively forward stance compared to others. I can't remember exact numbers but maybe something like 30/23 ?? 

It doesn't work for switch riding, but that's fine with me since I am a directional rider. It took me years to dial this in.


----------



## radiomuse210

I've been riding at 12+/9- but just turned the front foot up to 15+. Just curious if that will feel any different...if I'm not diggin it, I can always move it back. Although I hate messing with my bindings. I'd rather set it and forget it.


----------



## ridinbend

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Duck riding only benefits people who ride switch alot...Like say a snowboard instructor teaching kids.


This is fucking moronic. So all those years I lived at the beach and surfed with a duck stance I was doing it wrong eh? Always about carving, never any other type of riding. :crazy2: What's better than carving groomed runs right? Have ever even ridden powder or is fresh snow just a nuisance to your corduroy?


----------



## deagol

Can you expand on this a bit (i.e. duck stance being better for powder) ?
I have never heard this before...
Powder is my #1 desired type of snow, but I don't ride duck.
I don't know if there is a "stance war" going on, I am not interested in that- but just was curious after reading this quote.


----------



## Deacon

deagol said:


> Can you expand on this a bit (i.e. duck stance being better for powder) ?
> I have never heard this before...
> Powder is my #1 desired type of snow, but I don't ride duck.
> I don't know if there is a "stance war" going on, I am not interested in that- but just was curious after reading this quote.


It's more of a commentary about how some people believe there's only one way to do things and everybody else is just doing it wrong.


----------



## f00bar

Wow, one of my first posts still hanging around. From a newbie perspective I think the point of the post is being missed by some, not that it all isn't great info.

The question was more along the lines of, 'I know there is this thing called stance that can be adjusted, I've never been on a snowboard before, where's should I start'

Now we have a lot of 'do what feels comfortable' Unfortunately a new person 

A) doesn't know what to look for to know comfortable. They are concentrating on getting up, the bulky uncomfortable rental boots, the eye candy instructor, etc, etc. At this point there is no real concept of comfort because nothing really is at this point.

B) they lack the tools/know how/desire to muck with the bindings on the hill to find out what works best. Last thing you want to do when you are first making it down a slope is take the time to mess with gear. Or you adjust, do worse because at this point you just suck, and go back to something that ultimately isn't what you may want.

So the original question was a hand grenade type question for techniques for a starting point. Do you just look at how you walk and try to set them close to that. Or do you do the jump up and see where your feet land. Get drunk, pass out on the floor and have someone look at where your feet are as they shave your eyebrows? That sorta thing.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

There's no right or wrong stance to have!!!!!

I think the positive angle stances originated with the first setups because they were ridden more directional, and with a more open stance!!!!!

As board design progressed, stance has changed to a more centered body position in order to make you more Symetrical in position to match modern board shapes and effective edge profiles, and more switch riding techniques!!!!!

I think the best way to learn how to use these edges properly is with a duck stance, as it allows the rider to feel more "balanced" when centering their weight over the board!!!!!

Once they have learned to use their edges/weight/pressure to steer the board effectively, then move on to different angles and open stances!!!!!

My take!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211

ridinbend said:


> *This is fucking moronic.* So all those years I lived at the beach and surfed with a duck stance I was doing it wrong eh? *Always about carving, never any other type of riding. :crazy2: What's better than carving groomed runs right? Have ever even ridden powder or is fresh snow just a nuisance to your corduroy?*


*Amen to that brother!! * Doesn't matter how cool those extreme, layover carves look,… If all I *ever* got to ride was knee to tits deep POW and _NEVER_ even came close to being able to carve,..? (…which btw, I can do a reasonable facsimile of a beginner carve today!) If I always rode POW and _NEVER_ perfected a carve? That would be fine with me!

In four years I have yet to read something from any other member (…including many of the obvious trolls!) to come on here and *begin to set us ALL straight about how we have been doing things wrong!!!*



radiomuse210 said:


> I've been riding at 12+/9- but *just turned the front foot up to 15+. Just curious if that will feel any different...*if I'm not diggin it, I can always move it back. Although I hate messing with my bindings. I'd rather set it and forget it.


It might,.. I've made small changes like that and didn't care for the way it felt after. Just had to switch it back. But I'm like you, just sort of hate screwing around with my bindings. My preferences have evolved over the years.

I started learning to ride using a 19.5 in. wide stance on a 163cm length board and a +21/-9 binding angles. Now I ride a 22.5 to 24+inch wide stance on 157-159cm boards with binders at +18/-12°!!

I tried 15-15 for about three runs last year. I didn't like it! :shrug: My 2 cents fwiw!


----------



## deagol

That's all fine and good. Everyone loves powder, or they are insane.

But a forward stance sure as H&*$# does not prevent me from enjoying powder. I guess I am just confused about where people ever got this idea from.. or if what Deacon says explains it (different strokes for different folks, and all that).


----------



## neni

deagol said:


> that's all fine and good. Everyone loves powder, or they are insane.
> 
> But a forward stance sure as h&*$# does not prevent me from enjoying powder. I guess i am just confused about where people ever got this idea from.. Or if what deacon says explains it (different strokes for different folks, and all that).


+123456789


----------



## chomps1211

deagol said:


> That's all fine and good. Everyone loves powder, or they are insane.
> 
> But a forward stance sure as H&*$# does not prevent me from enjoying powder. I guess I am just confused about where people ever got this idea from.. or if what Deacon says explains it (different strokes for different folks, and all that).


Yeah, I think you're just being confused by the arguments over the fact that this new guy keeps posting in threads proclaiming his preferences for carving as the "Right" way to do things, to set up and ride a snowboard!

I don't think anyone here is making the claim that POW can't be ridden or enjoyed riding +/+!

Neni & her pack just did their AK heli-trip and they hit off piste POW alla time where they ride and I think she mentioned they are all +/+ riders. (…or so I thought anyway!)


----------



## deagol

OK, I did not know that history, but now that you explain it, it makes sense....


Now, about that heli trip.....

jealous


----------



## chomps1211

deagol said:


> OK, I did not know that history, but now that you explain it, it makes sense....
> 
> 
> Now, about that heli trip.....
> 
> jealous


Dude! You wanna talk jealous,..? Go check her photo album of the trip! The "Green Eye'd Monster" will have you wanting to strangle her after!  :lol:


----------



## deagol

chomps1211 said:


> Dude! You wanna talk jealous,..? Go check her photo album of the trip! The "Green Eye'd Monster" will have you wanting to strangle her after!  :lol:


I would love to
Link?

nevermind, found it.....

EDIT: Neni, thanks for sending me the link.. I read the whole thread and watched the vids- just %^&%$ awesome...


----------



## SkullAndXbones

usually, 15/-5 is a good starting point and then just keep making adjustments until it's most comfortable. i ride at 15/-2


----------



## ridinbend

deagol said:


> Can you expand on this a bit (i.e. duck stance being better for powder) ?
> I have never heard this before...
> Powder is my #1 desired type of snow, but I don't ride duck.
> I don't know if there is a "stance war" going on, I am not interested in that- but just was curious after reading this quote.


My intention from my post was not to say a duck stance is better by any means. I just didn't comment on that last thread at all about the right board etc. I ride 18, -18 and that has evolved from 12,-6 which was where my angles were when I began snowboarding. I have tried riding both positive angles but it just felt so awkward. In no way was I saying my way was better, more so frustrated by Mr.Corduroy and his one track mind. Of course all bodies will feel different at various angles. I always suggest getting on a skateboard, riding a minute or two, checking your stance and going with what feels most comfortable. Also his example of surfing and how it's natural to surf with both positive angles made me laugh. I lived in San Clemente for 21 years surfing daily before moving to Bend and most surfers do not ride positive angles. The feet actually move quite a bit. I have huge arches, pronate bad, have a natural duck stance, and struggle running and skinning due to my feet. Probably time for orthotics. To each their own, but that natural feeling of comfort in your stance does not come from one specific stance.


----------



## chomps1211

SkullAndXbones said:


> usually, 15/-5 is a good starting point and then just keep making adjustments until it's most comfortable. i ride at 15/-2


Uhmmm,..? I only own and have ridden my 3 pair of Cartel bindings. So maybe I don't have the complete picture on angle adjustability? I have looked at a couple other brands while shopping,but all the angle guides I saw were all laid out in 3° increments. The notches on the mounting bases wouldn't allow for those 'tween angles either! So,…?

How do you set yours up for -5° or -2°'s! I'm just curious if other bindings (…besides the EST's) allow for such micro adjustments?


----------



## Manicmouse

chomps1211 said:


> How do you set yours up for -5° or -2°'s! I'm just curious if other bindings (…besides the EST's) allow for such micro adjustments?












:cheer:


----------



## deagol

ridinbend said:


> My intention from my post was not to say a duck stance is better by any means. I just didn't comment on that last thread at all about the right board etc. I ride 18, -18 and that has evolved from 12,-6 which was where my angles were when I began snowboarding. I have tried riding both positive angles but it just felt so awkward. In no way was I saying my way was better, more so frustrated by Mr.Corduroy and his one track mind. Of course all bodies will feel different at various angles. I always suggest getting on a skateboard, riding a minute or two, checking your stance and going with what feels most comfortable. Also his example of surfing and how it's natural to surf with both positive angles made me laugh. I lived in San Clemente for 21 years surfing daily before moving to Bend and most surfers do not ride positive angles. The feet actually move quite a bit. I have huge arches, pronate bad, have a natural duck stance, and struggle running and skinning due to my feet. Probably time for orthotics. To each their own, but that natural feeling of comfort in your stance does not come from one specific stance.


Thanks.. that puts it into perspective....
On a similar note: my brother-in-law is a great wakeboarder and has a pretty serious duck stance there (Which seems to be common). I only wakeboard when I am out visiting, which is not very common at all. I set up the wakeboard to mirror my snowboard stance since that is what I know... It works for me, but I am not the best wakeboarder.

My very 1st snowboard was a Burton Elite 145 with reference angles of 45/0... things have obviously changed a lot since then..

The one time I surfed, I wasn't up long enough to even remember what my stance might have been.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

chomps1211 said:


> Uhmmm,..? I only own and have ridden my 3 pair of Cartel bindings. So maybe I don't have the complete picture on angle adjustability? I have looked at a couple other brands while shopping,but all the angle guides I saw were all laid out in 3° increments. The notches on the mounting bases wouldn't allow for those 'tween angles either! So,…?
> 
> How do you set yours up for -5° or -2°'s! I'm just curious if other bindings (…besides the EST's) allow for such micro adjustments?


i have the 2013 Rome Targa bindings. their discs go by 5s with 4 little notches in between


----------



## neni

deagol said:


> On a similar note: my brother-in-law is a great wakeboarder and has a pretty serious duck stance there (Which seems to be common). I only wakeboard when I am out visiting, which is not very common at all. I set up the wakeboard to mirror my snowboard stance since that is what I know... It works for me, but I am not the best wakeboarder.


Haha, everyone's different  I do kitesurf and have duck angles on that board, no problems riding duck and switch while kiting, feels natural. However on a snowboard, duck felt completely akward n wrong when I tried :dizzy::dunno:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Is the stance any different on a skate board.
For those who skate board??


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

ridinbend said:


> My intention from my post was not to say a duck stance is better by any means. I just didn't comment on that last thread at all about the right board etc. I ride 18, -18 and that has evolved from 12,-6 which was where my angles were when I began snowboarding. I have tried riding both positive angles but it just felt so awkward. In no way was I saying my way was better, more so frustrated by Mr.Corduroy and his one track mind. Of course all bodies will feel different at various angles. I always suggest getting on a skateboard, riding a minute or two, checking your stance and going with what feels most comfortable. Also his example of surfing and how it's natural to surf with both positive angles made me laugh. I lived in San Clemente for 21 years surfing daily before moving to Bend and most surfers do not ride positive angles. The feet actually move quite a bit. I have huge arches, pronate bad, have a natural duck stance, and struggle running and skinning due to my feet. Probably time for orthotics. To each their own, but that natural feeling of comfort in your stance does not come from one specific stance.


You are hilarious. Go watch a longboard skate boarder carve down a hill assclown. NOt much else to say. Jake Blauvelt rides +21 front +6 rear. YOu know why? Better performance. Sure he might sacrifice a bit of comfort riding switch...but he and plenty of other experienced boarders dont have an issue with it. YOU ARENT SUPPOSED TO RIDE SWITCH 50% OF THE TIME YOU RIDE LOL!!! 

With extreme duck you will never be able to turn your board like you can with forward angles. Again...its physically impossible.


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

Here...this is how you ride like youre supposed to....like a boss.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DvMNOas7jY


----------



## radiomuse210

chomps1211 said:


> It might,.. I've made small changes like that and didn't care for the way it felt after. Just had to switch it back. But I'm like you, just sort of hate screwing around with my bindings. My preferences have evolved over the years.
> 
> I started learning to ride using a 19.5 in. wide stance on a 163cm length board and a +21/-9 binding angles. Now I ride a 22.5 to 24+inch wide stance on 157-159cm boards with binders at +18/-12°!!
> 
> I tried 15-15 for about three runs last year. I didn't like it! :shrug: My 2 cents fwiw!


Y'know...I was thinking about it after I made a post asking what people are rocking for their angles these days. I remember a couple of years ago, I switched my front foot to 15+ while at Snowshoe - I went with a friend who is a REALLY good rider and he suggested messing with my angles since I never had before. I took a coupla runs...and found my front ankle aching a bit, especially if I was on the lift and had to let the board hang. It was enough that I had to switch it back before too long. So now I'm thinking I might put it back to 12+....I feel comfy there and have no problem riding with those angles. Just some preseason fiddling. Now I'm tired of fiddling.


----------



## ridinbend

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Here...this is how you ride like youre supposed to....like a boss.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DvMNOas7jY


Again it's all about carving with you, but you can't ollie with your heel. Can't do a roundhouse wrap or slash a lip facing forward. Again I'll reiterate, downhill carving is no the only way to ride a skateboard or snowboard.


----------



## radiomuse210

GrizzlyBeast said:


> You are hilarious. Go watch a longboard skate boarder carve down a hill assclown. NOt much else to say. Jake Blauvelt rides +21 front +6 rear. YOu know why? Better performance. Sure he might sacrifice a bit of comfort riding switch...but he and plenty of other experienced boarders dont have an issue with it. YOU ARENT SUPPOSED TO RIDE SWITCH 50% OF THE TIME YOU RIDE LOL!!!
> 
> With extreme duck you will never be able to turn your board like you can with forward angles. Again...its physically impossible.


People can ride switch as much as they'd like. There isn't some snowboard law where they revoke your snowboard license. Not everyone rides the same, people like doing different things and have different riding styles. Plenty of pros ride ducked, I don't understand the point of bringing that up. Are you actually on this board to contribute? Or to push how you feel a "real" snowboarder rides? Genuine question.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Race horses have blinders on for a reason. 
Grizzly did you ever hear of IMHO

Precious few are born with it,
Even fewer know what to do with it.


----------



## ridinbend

SnowDogWax said:


> Race horses have blinders on for a reason.
> Grizzly did you ever hear of IMHO
> 
> Precious few are born with it,
> Even fewer know what to do with it.


The earth is flat and is the center of the universe.


----------



## SnowDogWax

ridinbend said:


> The earth is flat and is the center of the universe.


:no2::crazy2::RantExplode: IMHO??? Let me think about that:whiteflag:


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

Seriously...keep your front binding at 15 degrees forward. Ive NEVER recommended anyone set their front binding any less. This will help with feeling more comfortable at speed as well as offering a cleaner turn intiation.

Also... I would try a -6 in the back to start out. Then do a few runs with it. I would recommend you try it for at least a whole day. You will find that you can ride switch no problem when you need to with this setup. LIke I said...you shouldnt be doing half or anything close to half of your riding in switch position. It should really only be used when necessary. (Unless you leave your baggy coat unzipped and hike up and down the terrain park with your asscrack hanging out) 

Theres a reason why boxers and mma fighters all prefer a certain stance. Sure alot of fighters can switch stances and be successful...but it will NEVER be as good as their natural stance. Its just the way it is. I read you take kickboxing...you will find that your rear foot is responsible for translating power into your punches and kicks. No different with snowboarding. If youre back foot is cranked backwards its not in a powerful position at all...its just dragging along.


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

ridinbend said:


> Again it's all about carving with you, but you can't ollie with your heel. Can't do a roundhouse wrap or slash a lip facing forward. Again I'll reiterate, downhill carving is no the only way to ride a skateboard or snowboard.



Got anything to say about Jake Blauvelts +21 front +6 rear preference?

Last year I had mine at +24 front +9 in the back. Im comfortable riding switch at these angles. I think I will pay attention to what good snowboarders are doing....not you.


----------



## ridinbend

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Got anything to say about Jake Blauvelts +21 front +6 rear preference?


I have a nitro pantera. Jesus was also duck footed. John Jackson rides at 21, -18
Go Giants!


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

radiomuse210 said:


> People can ride switch as much as they'd like. There isn't some snowboard law where they revoke your snowboard license. Not everyone rides the same, people like doing different things and have different riding styles. Plenty of pros ride ducked, I don't understand the point of bringing that up. Are you actually on this board to contribute? Or to push how you feel a "real" snowboarder rides? Genuine question.



Heres a genuine answer. Set your bindings up at +18 and +3....and just ride your regular stance for a couple hours. Then come back with your questions. DOnt listen to these fools. Yes you can learn duck and ride duck talk duck fuck duck i could give a shit. But if you dont know any different you dont know what you are missing. 

Believe me....IVE DONE BOTH! YOu have admitted that you pretty much set up your board and then left it. I really dont think you should be questioning me. Im trying to help you have a more pleasant experience on the hill. Seriously. If I cared what people thought of me...I would try to fit in and make silly witty jokes and suck up to "veteran" members. Dont listen to these guys seriously. They are just butthurt they dont know what I do.


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

ridinbend said:


> I have a nitro pantera. Jesus was also duck footed. John Jackson rides at 21, -18
> Go Giants!



Ha ha... exactly.


----------



## chomps1211

GrizzlyBeast said:


> You are hilarious. Go watch a longboard skate boarder carve down a hill assclown. NOt much else to say.
> 
> YOU ARENT SUPPOSED TO RIDE SWITCH 50% OF THE TIME YOU RIDE LOL!!!
> 
> *With extreme duck you will never be able to turn your board like you can with forward angles. Again...its physically impossible.*


…once again, that's *BULLSHIT!!!!!*



GrizzlyBeast said:


> Here...this is how you ride like youre supposed to....like a boss.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DvMNOas7jY


JeeeeZusss!! You really are a fucking idiot! Try doing a proper Coleman slide, or any other sliding stop on a longboard without moving your feet to a more ducked or neutral stance you _fuckwit!_ And just exactly where is it written how long you can or should ride switch,..?

God,..! If bombing down a groomed run was ALL there was to snowboarding as you seem to keep insisting?? I'd have gotten bored with it and quit in a season or two!

I mean seriously,..!! Who the fuck are you to be laying down so many "musts" and "Supposed too's?" 

_This_,.. no doubt is how _You_ ride longboards!!! Do us a favor and be like the guy @ 00:25 in!


----------



## SnowDogWax

Grizz you make some of good points.

ridinbend has proven that for you the snowboarding world is flat.


----------



## SnowDogWax

chomps1211 said:


> …once again, that's *BULLSHIT!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> JeeeeZusss!! You really are a fucking idiot! Try doing a proper Coleman slide, or any other sliding stop on a longboard without moving your feet to a more ducked or neutral stance you _fuckwit!_ And just exactly where is it written how long you can or should ride switch,..?
> 
> God,..! If bombing down a groomed run was ALL there was to snowboarding as you seem to keep insisting?? I'd have gotten bored with it and quit in a season or two!
> 
> I mean seriously,..!! Who the fuck are you to be laying down so many "musts" and "Supposed too's?"
> 
> _This_,.. no doubt is how _You_ ride longboards!!! Do us a favor and be like the guy @ 00:25 in!


I ride switch 61.33% and regular 67.0% of the time...:crazy2::laughat::yahoo:


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

chomps1211 said:


> …once again, that's *BULLSHIT!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> JeeeeZusss!! You really are a fucking idiot! Try doing a proper Coleman slide, or any other sliding stop on a longboard without moving your feet to a more ducked or neutral stance you _fuckwit!_ And just exactly where is it written how long you can or should ride switch,..?
> 
> God,..! If bombing down a groomed run was ALL there was to snowboarding as you seem to keep insisting?? I'd have gotten bored with it and quit in a season or two!
> 
> I mean seriously,..!! Who the fuck are you to be laying down so many "musts" and "Supposed too's?"
> 
> _This_,.. no doubt is how _You_ ride longboards!!! Do us a favor and be like the guy @ 00:25 in!



Dude noone even takes you seriously. You think that longboarder i posted going down that hill could ride like that duck stance? Just do everyone a favor and leave.


----------



## timmytard

SnowDogWax said:


> Is the stance any different on a skate board.
> For those who skate board??


Pretty close.


----------



## chomps1211

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Dude noone even takes you seriously. You think that longboarder i posted going down that hill could ride like that duck stance? Just do everyone a favor and leave.


…only if he wants to _stop!!_ In case you hadn't noticed,.. longboarder's feet are not _*nailed*_ to the board you fucking numbnuts fuckwit retard! 

I guarantee I've got more credibility around here than you do! I don't claim to be an expert on everything or claim that "My" way is the only right way to do anything.

You,.. are a trolling fucktard! :finger1::finger1::finger1:


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

I think you guys are missing the point completely. I understand....theres alot of chemicals in the water.


My overall point....forward angles are more efficient for carving and turning a snowboard than duck. PERIOD. Its a fucking fact! Its hilarious how someone would even TRY to argue with that. Unless you can find me a video of a longboard skateboarder carving down a hill in duck stance at a fast speed while carving. Guess what....NOPE!!


Then naturally the goal should be to get your back foot as close to going forward as possible. So naturally then to get at least some of the performance you get with forward stance...it would be wise to move your bindings from +15 front -15 rear instead to +15 front and maybe -6 in the rear...or even -3. You should still be able to ride switch just fine like this. If you arent capable of understanding that and it just bends your little mind....carry on soldier.


----------



## SnowDogWax

timmytard said:


> Pretty close.


Thanks TT


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

chomps1211 said:


> …only if he wants to _stop!!_ In case you hadn't noticed,.. longboarder's feet are not _*nailed*_ to the board you fucking numbnuts fuckwit retard!
> 
> I guarantee I've got more credibility around here than you do! I don't claim to be an expert on everything or claim that "My" way is the only right way to do anything.
> 
> You,.. are a trolling fucktard! :finger1::finger1::finger1:



I dont even have to make you look stupid lol.


----------



## chomps1211

…not to mention that in just about _every_ thread where you've posted your _"My way is Best, rest of you don't know nuthin"_ bullshit,..? Somebody posts an argument or example that _PROVES_ your wrong and/or just an opinionated idiot,..! (like TT's longboard pic!) But you never have an answer for those!! 

You simply move on to your next Bullshit "I'm an Expert" proclamation!!! ESaBatM!!!!


Go away you moron!


----------



## SnowDogWax

TT long board post looks like +18 -3 would that be correct TT


----------



## chomps1211

GrizzlyBeast said:


> My overall point....forward angles are more efficient for *carving* and turning a snowboard than duck. PERIOD. Its a fucking fact! Its hilarious how someone would even TRY to argue with that. *Unless you can find me a video of a longboard skateboarder carving down a hill in duck stance at a fast speed while carving. Guess what....NOPE!!*



Took less than 5 min to find two examples bitch,… What's you excuse for being wrong tard,..?
00:95 or so in for the first one,… Lost count on the others after that!





1:12 or so in,..





AFTER THOSE VIDEOS, IF YOU POST _ANYTHING_ OTHER THAN A RETRACTION, ADDMISSION THAT YOU DON'T KNOW FUCK ALL OR AN APOLOGY,…??? *YOU'RE A PUSSY LITTLE KNOW NOTHING BITCH AND EVERYONE HERE KNOWS IT!!!* :finger1:


----------



## neni




----------



## Phedder

radiomuse210 said:


> People can ride switch as much as they'd like. There isn't some snowboard law where they revoke your snowboard license. Not everyone rides the same, people like doing different things and have different riding styles. Plenty of pros ride ducked, I don't understand the point of bringing that up. Are you actually on this board to contribute? Or to push how you feel a "real" snowboarder rides? Genuine question.


I'm pretty sure he's just here to tell us all how big his dick is, really. 

From my last bi-weekly measurement I'm at 6.075 inches, how about you Grizzly?


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

Oh my Chomps....you REEALLLY are a rockhead. Those guys are doing boardslides lol. and riding switch. Not downhill. You should go back and re read some of my posts and treat it like youre going to snowboard college. You should really try to grasp and understand it instead of point fingers and call names like a child. YOu are a very ignorant person. 

I can 100% guarantee you have no idea how to carve...let alone ride a snowboard at a decent level.


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

Phedder said:


> I'm pretty sure he's just here to tell us all how big his dick is, really.
> 
> From my last bi-weekly measurement I'm at 6.075 inches, how about you Grizzly?


 Are you guys bots? Or are you all just that weak of snowboarders? Theres alot of weakness going on in this website. Are there any actual good riders on this site?


----------



## chomps1211

GrizzlyBeast said:


> *"I"* should really try to grasp and understand it instead of point fingers and call names like a child. *I am a very ignorant person.*
> 
> I can 100% guarantee* I *have no idea how to carve...let alone ride a snowboard at a decent level.


Fixed that for ya! And you proved that you are a know nothing pussy little bitch incapable of being adult enough to admit when you're wrong!!!! 

*You are irrelevant here! * :finger1:


----------



## neni

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Are you guys bots? Or are you all just that weak of snowboarders? Theres alot of weakness going on in this website. Are there any actual good riders on this site?


Why don't _you_ try to begin to read? Most ppl you are opposing here don't have the same interest / priorites in riding as you. You don't have the answer for the world. Thus what you define to be the best for your riding style isn't the best for their riding style cos they ride - ta-daa - _a different style_. They don't want to just optimize on carving. Period.


----------



## timmytard

SnowDogWax said:


> TT long board post looks like +18 -3 would that be correct TT


Fuck, I don't have a clue?

I've never checked ever.

They always change a little bit, not as much anymore, but for different boards I rock different stances

For powder & my Palmers I turn both feet a little more forward.
Not any more but my back foot sometimes went into the +

For spring time ridin', park & a few other decks, I'll twin it out or relatively close.


TT


----------



## radiomuse210

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Seriously...keep your front binding at 15 degrees forward. Ive NEVER recommended anyone set their front binding any less. This will help with feeling more comfortable at speed as well as offering a cleaner turn intiation.
> 
> Also... I would try a -6 in the back to start out. Then do a few runs with it. I would recommend you try it for at least a whole day. You will find that you can ride switch no problem when you need to with this setup. LIke I said...you shouldnt be doing half or anything close to half of your riding in switch position. It should really only be used when necessary. (Unless you leave your baggy coat unzipped and hike up and down the terrain park with your asscrack hanging out)
> 
> Theres a reason why boxers and mma fighters all prefer a certain stance. Sure alot of fighters can switch stances and be successful...but it will NEVER be as good as their natural stance. Its just the way it is. I read you take kickboxing...you will find that your rear foot is responsible for translating power into your punches and kicks. No different with snowboarding. If youre back foot is cranked backwards its not in a powerful position at all...its just dragging along.


I may have mentioned in this thread that i DID try 15 before...and it ended up being uncomfortable for me and I found 12 to be better. But I'm giving it another go just to see how it feels after having a couple more years under my belt. But while I appreciate all opinions and advice...if it's not comfortable or is giving me that "achy" feeling i experience last time, then I'm switching back. My knees are a little compromised after a car accident last year...and while it wasn't anything "serious" they are sensitive to how I balance and distribute my weight. I have to watch it when doing things like jump squats to make sure my knees are positioned behind the toe and if I'm feeling weak or sore in the knee...I call it a day.


----------



## chomps1211

SGboarder said:


> You are not helping, chomps. Yes, he is a fucktard and wrong
> 
> ..But your videos do nothing to disprove his statements - you are just playing into his hand and are getting owned in the discussion.


SG,.. Not sure how you figure that,.. both of those guys ride off before & after their slides, with a slightly ducked or neutral stance! They ride off at speed, and the guy in the second video carves it out as well as anybody I've seen on a snowboard. 

I know you've seen Ryan K. carving hard & low on his snowboard, grabbing his toe edge on that heelside carve! (…with a ducked stance BTW!!) That's exactly how the guy in the second vid was riding! So how am I being "owned?" …other than the realization that I am _wasting time_ trying to argue anything with this twit?) I'm sick and in bed,.. wtf else do I have to do to entertain myself right now?  :laugh:

I could and would find more examples, except this asswipe isn't worth any more of my time! Now,.. If you go and Prove me wrong here? I'll admit it. I have in the past!

*This* self important gassbag won't! No matter how much proof is provided,.. so as I said! His *"opinions"* are irrelevant!!


----------



## ridinbend

Here's an older article with a few different pros set ups. 

Setups | Transworld Snowboarding

I'm sure it's a conspiracy and they left Blauvelt off on purpose.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

so what i've learned from this thread is that you all are a bunch of idiots who can't even do a simple whippenhager carve when your bindings are set at +pi/-pi. did i get everything?


----------



## chomps1211

ridinbend said:


> Here's an older article with a few different pros set ups.
> 
> Setups | Transworld Snowboarding
> 
> *I'm sure it's a conspiracy and they left Blauvelt off on purpose.*


Has to be,..!!! 
I only did a quick scroll, but I didn't see a _single_ + angle for a back foot on that list. Did you?


----------



## radiomuse210

SGboarder said:


> This is hitting the nail on the head.
> 
> GrizzlyBeast: Who are you to judge people who want to ride with their “baggy coat unzipped and hike up and down the terrain park with [their] asscrack hanging out”? And if snowboarding were in fact just all about carving then you should be in hard boots and join some guys in Russia…


It would be one thing if he were simply stating what he prefers or what works for him. But if anyone doesn't ride like him they aren't really snowboarding or he puts them down with some wise ass comment (ie baggy coats and ass cracks). It does nothing to generate positive discussion on this forum.


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

ridinbend said:


> Here's an older article with a few different pros set ups.
> 
> Setups | Transworld Snowboarding
> 
> I'm sure it's a conspiracy and they left Blauvelt off on purpose.


hmmm...I wonder why all these riders wouldnt be at even duck stance. WHeres a +12 -12 lol? sure theres a coupe +15 and -15...but most these riders are doing exactly what I said and for exactly the same reasons. more angle in front and less angle in rear. The difference is that hese guys are pros which allow them to ride at such extreme stance angles. I would never recommend 21 forward and -12 backwards to someone that needs to learn how to pick up speed on their snowboard. You have no point at all and only proved me right.


----------



## radiomuse210

GrizzlyBeast said:


> hmmm...I wonder why all these riders wouldnt be at even duck stance. WHeres a +12 -12 lol? sure theres a coupe +15 and -15...but most these riders are doing exactly what I said and for exactly the same reasons. more angle in front and less angle in rear. The difference is that hese guys are pros which allow them to ride at such extreme stance angles. I would never recommend 21 forward and -12 backwards to someone that needs to learn how to pick up speed on their snowboard. You have no point at all and only proved me right.


How does that prove you right? There were PLENTY of 15+15- on that list and a few 12+12-. No one is saying that is not an option (more on front, less on back) but at first you were saying that there shouldn't be much if any negative angle on the back foot because riding switch should not be done more than 50% of the time. I don't understand why you can't contribute in a positive manner rather than talking down people who don't ride like you.


----------



## chomps1211

See,.. the bitch backpedals and contradicts his own point rather than admit he knows "fuck all!" 

….He's an Irrelevant trolling bitch!


----------



## SkullAndXbones

radiomuse210 said:


> I don't understand why you can't contribute in a positive manner rather than talking down people who don't ride like you.


the internet is some serious shit.


----------



## neni

Well... I feel bit remembered on the fruitless discussions with those neat young men - always the two of 'em - in their neat white shirts n ties ringing the doorbell Sat mornings to "discuss" and "save". 

Anyway, could we all take a step back and agree that we don't agree to avoid fruitess bickering and another closed thread?


----------



## chomps1211

SGboarder said:


> Big difference is that those guys are motivated by their honest beliefs or convictions (Überzeugungstäter  ).
> This guy is just trolling and trying to stir up an online debate. Best response is to ignore - do not feed the troll.


True dat! However,.. those first 2 well dressed individuals are FAR more dangerous! The latter is just annoyance or entertainment!


-edit-
:lol: :yahoo: I don't know why,.. but that meme pleases me no end tonight! :yahoo: :lol:


----------



## SnowDogWax

neni said:


> Well... I feel bit remembered on the fruitless discussions with those neat young men - always the two of 'em - in their neat white shirts n ties ringing the doorbell Sat mornings to "discuss" and "save".
> 
> Anyway, could we all take a step back and agree that we don't agree to avoid fruitess bickering and another closed thread?


Guess religion is not taboo on this forum as long as it's made in a negative atheist. or ridiculing manner. Keep your religionless statements to yourself. Thanks....


----------



## radiomuse210

SnowDogWax said:


> Guess religion is not taboo on this forum as long as it's made in a negative atheist. or ridiculing manner. Keep your religionless statements to yourself. Thanks....


She didn't say anything negative about religion - just that she likened the discussions to the ones we are having on this thread. It can go either way - usually people don't budge when it comes to personal beliefs.  BUT i'm not about to open that can of worms. It's all good...


----------



## SnowDogWax

"discuss" and "save". 
walks like a duck, talks like a duck, 
+12 -12


----------



## SGboarder

SnowDogWax said:


> *"discuss" and "save"*.
> walks like a duck, talks like a duck,
> +12 -12


That is their stated intention. So where is the ridiculing or where are the religious statements in Neni's post?


----------



## ridinbend

I'm guessing with this change in direction a big lock is coming very soon to this thread.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Very entertaining read indeed!!!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax

SGboarder said:


> That is their stated intention. So where is the ridiculing or where are the religious statements in Neni's post?


religionless comments about religion. 
Both are religion!

Stick to snowboarding not example's of her fruitless discussions with two people in white shirts discussing truth or how to be saved.


----------



## SGboarder

SnowDogWax said:


> religionless comments about religion.
> Both are religion!
> 
> Stick to snowboarding not example's of her fruitless discussions with two people in white shirts discussing truth or how to be saved.


Noted that you wrote "religionless" - my mistake.

But that does not change the fact that she did not make any statement about religion. She merely pointed out that in her experience attempts to convince/convert people with different religious beliefs through discussion are generally unsuccessful. Seems like an innocuous (and probably true) statement.


----------



## F1EA

Going fast + carving on a longboard:





Doin it right. Now That's a Forward stance ^

When i go fast in a longboard i do fwd stance. Then move to about 0 on the rear for slides...

Snowboard, i ride +18 front -9 rear. It's stable at speed and lets me do switch and i find better for ollies than fwd stance.

I tried other stances and they didn't work for me. Either painful in the knees or not stable.


----------



## chomps1211

SnowDogWax said:


> religionless comments about religion.
> Both are religion!
> 
> Stick to snowboarding not example's of her fruitless discussions with two people in white shirts discussing truth or how to be saved.





ridinbend said:


> *I'm guessing with this change in direction a big lock is coming very soon to this thread.*



Uhhh yup! Looks like very little chance of stopping that now,.. so! In the spirit of that awesome Internet argument meme,..!!!

Here's *more* proof of _ducked longboarders_ carving! I want to _REALLY_ win this pointless interwebz argument and prove even more how much of a clueless dweeb the other guy is before this thread gets closed down! :lol: 













AGAIN!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax

Back to snowboarding....


----------



## radiomuse210

Longboarding is something I would LOVE to get into. Not jumping into those speeds right off the bat though...


----------



## chomps1211

radiomuse210 said:


> Longboarding is something I would LOVE to get into. Not jumping into those speeds right off the bat though...


Then you need to see this,..   This was last fall, my first few days with my brand new LB. I Had just finished a turn out into this uphill street to slow down & turn around! 





:facepalm3: 


See! I'm not too proud to show my fails and faults! LOL! Thank god I was goin' slow as shit! :laugh:


----------



## deagol

Wow, this thread has gone haywire...

OK, so this whole thing got me curious about my own stance angles and they are steeper than I remember. I went out and checked: 33 in front and 27 in back...

I am on softboots with these angles and they don't feel "extreme" but they sure seem out of whack with the rest of the world. I have been riding this stance for so many years I don't remember what it was prior. I do remember a flatter back foot make moguls easier, but I hate moguls now. 

I ride powder whenever I can (who doesn't). I am not preaching to others to use my stance angles. I don't ride fakie except for very rare occasions (and have to look uphill/backwards when I do). I can carve toeside fakie but have a very hard time going edge to edge this way. 

Steeps don't seem to be a problem, but without comparison, it would be hard to know. I will occasionally go in a terrain park, but don't ever try anything fancy- just jump the jumps straight off. Many guys in there are probably less than half my age.. so I feel lucky to even be there still.


----------



## Extazy

I like speed.. very much, but I like tricks and jumps as well...

I have 2 boards one is soft and I use it for parks and just messing around, 2nd one is stiff and great for carving. Now on my "park" I ride +15,-9 it gives me great stability overall when I want to do jumps and tricks. 

But when I carve on those smooth groomers I use +20,+10 that stance gives me such a great control on high speeds and I do like speed, I never really ride with friends because I always much faster then them even on "park" board.

Before I started snowboarding I used to Ice skate,roller blade and ski a lot so I think my feet just naturally likes to "look" forward.

I also have 40inch long board that I ride with positive angles, I also have penny cruiser that I ride with something like +15,0. I also have skate board that I ride with around +15,-4

I used to surf on a longboard and my back leg was just a bit more positive. Now I only ride only short boards and I ride tiny bit of duck.

I think when you have to do those quick and fast turns like in tricks and rotations on snowboarding, or quick stops and turns in skate boarding, or in those sudden turns in surfing you have to have 0 or negative back foot. That way you can kick that heel side much faster and harder and have great response.

When you do positive angles it's much easier to ride that toe side and that's a great way to control high speed carving on snowboard or long board.

If you ever tried doing a trick on short surfboard, or going in a barrel on same short board you can easily tell the difference. This vid might be a good reference.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

radiomuse210 said:


> Longboarding is something I would LOVE to get into. Not jumping into those speeds right off the bat though...


Watch these guys!!!!! (Takes a minute before they start the craziness)


----------



## Extazy

deagol said:


> I went out and checked: 33 in front and 27 in back...
> 
> I am on softboots with these angles and they don't feel "extreme" *but they sure seem out of whack with the rest of the world*.


I think your angles will seem fine to these folks in the video, but they doing something completely different haha...

ps. start watching from 1st minute.


----------



## F1EA

chomps1211 said:


> Then you need to see this,..   This was last fall, my first few days with my brand new LB. I Had just finished a turn out into this uphill street to slow down & turn around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm3:
> 
> 
> See! I'm not too proud to show my fails and faults! LOL! Thank god I was goin' slow as shit! :laugh:


 That's cool man!

Don't worry... almost everyone falls like that.


----------



## ridinbend

I found him:eyetwitch2:


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

chomps1211 said:


> Uhhh yup! Looks like very little chance of stopping that now,.. so! In the spirit of that awesome Internet argument meme,..!!!
> 
> Here's *more* proof of _ducked longboarders_ carving! I want to _REALLY_ win this pointless interwebz argument and prove even more how much of a clueless dweeb the other guy is before this thread gets closed down! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52234
> 
> AGAIN!!!


 Please...dont keep them coming. I cant believe I just wasted a minute and a half of my time. But...I didnt expect much coming in. I couldnt help myself. BUt I will make a lesson out of your video for you.

Go to about 1:38 or so and watch the girl in the green shirt riding at 6mph. Just look at how awkard her rear knee is... as well as her upper body positioning. Shes all hunched over on her hip funny. She is not in an aggressive or safe riding postion to be stable or generate ultimate control carving. Then go and watch the video the gentleman above you posted and see how stable and effortless the guy is riding at very high speed. Hes feeling so much Euphoria he spreads his arms like an eagle. That seriously....looks....fun!!! 

Im not saying to just carve and lay trenches when you ride. I cant stand watching alpine boarders carve all the way to the bottom. That looks boring. I like riding in and next to the trees trying to find fresh snow.. I enjoy doing massive brodys that send terrific powder clouds into the pines. I mostly hit jumps of natural terrain. I have a mentality of just ripping whatever I can and just bombing and destroying. Im used to having to keep up with faster skiiers since I go up with them sometimes...and they freeride mostly. So yea I haul ass, unless riding with slower friends. It wouldnt work so well for me to have my back foot at -6. my switch isnt as strong as I would like...but for me I dont use it as much.

That is why I recommend trying something like +15 f and -6 rear as something to try for really any type of riding. Then adjust from there. You have to be willing to really give each new binding adjustment a fair chance. Dont just judge it and go immediately back. You having to be willing to roll with it and adapt. ANd I would keep your stance slightly on the wider side of things...do not go too narrow during this. Ride it for awhile and feel your body move in a different way. 

Also this is for RadioMuse or anyone if you happen to read this: Try pretending you are hula huping while in a forward stance in your socks (+24 +9 or so). Then try hula hooping in a duck stance +15 -15. exaggerate each stance for good measure if you need to. Pretend like you are trying to hula hoop while in these stances and just move your hips around and then something might click for you.


----------



## SnowDogWax

ridinbend said:


> I found him:eyetwitch2:


Wow :hairy::jumping1:


----------



## chomps1211

ridinbend said:


> I found him:eyetwitch2:


I have no doubt that this is him! Awkward as fuck and barely able to link a turn switch! :lol: :hairy:


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

chomps1211 said:


> I have no doubt that this is him! Awkward as fuck and barely able to link a turn switch! :lol: :hairy:


 Actually this guy is killing it if you knew what you were watching. he is in an alpine stance lol.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Actually this guy is killing it


I wish he'd hurry up and put it out of its misery then!!!!!


----------



## timmytard

Mizu Kuma said:


> I wish he'd hurry up and put it out of its misery then!!!!!


Bwa ha hs ha, oh that was well played sir.

Hahaha, wow look what that guy can do.

I don't give s rats ass what the fuck anyone else is doin'.

I don't ride in places where you can do that stupid shit.

You just stay on the groomers doing your fancy little pirouette's

I hope more people take up flatland ballerina spins

TT

.


----------



## chomps1211

Mizu Kuma said:


> I wish he'd hurry up and put it out of its misery then!!!!!


^:jumping1:^
:laugh: :rofl3:


----------



## neni

SnowDogWax said:


> Guess religion is not taboo on this forum as long as it's made in a negative atheist. or ridiculing manner. Keep your religionless statements to yourself. Thanks....


Wow, lol, apologize for hitting a buzzer but I wasn't talking 'bout religion, that's your interpretation. (SG and radio, thanks for trying to mediate.)

In the first months moving to a nice easy to reach house in town I was woken up by insurance salesmen trying to save my finances, mattress salesmen trying to save my back and alarm device salesmen trying to save my life. All have one thing in common: urgently trying to persuade you to get something nobody wants and no matter how long you discuss and explain you don't need it, they won't stop. Same with Grizz. Only thing that helps is to close the door. I stay with my example.

Your interpretation wouldn't fit here anyway, cos in this thread, he's talking out of experience (he knows how the angles ride), thus it's actually not a belief that he wants to sell to everyone.

Anyway... imagine the sound of a closing door.


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Wow, lol, apologize for hitting a buzzer but I wasn't talking 'bout religion, that's your interpretation. (SG and radio, thanks for trying to mediate.)
> 
> *In the first months moving to a nice easy to reach house in town I was woken up by insurance salesmen trying to save my finances, mattress salesmen trying to save my back and alarm device salesmen trying to save my life.* All have one thing in common: urgently trying to persuade you to get something nobody wants and no matter how long you discuss and explain you don't need it, they won't stop. Same with Grizz. Only thing that helps is to close the door. I stay with my example.
> 
> Your interpretation wouldn't fit here anyway, cos in this thread, he's talking out of experience (he knows how the angles ride), thus it's actually not a belief that he wants to sell to everyone.
> 
> Anyway... imagine the sound of a closing door.


BWAHAHHHAHAHAAAAHAHHHAHAHHA HHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHHHAHHHHAHAHH,…….. _catches breath,…._ wahahhahahhahhhahhhhHAHAHHAHHA!!!!!!! 


neni,.. I'm laughing only because you _obviously_ don't have those annoying Jehovah's Witnesses or LDS's going door to door trying to "Save" you!!!! (….pairs of people dressed in white shirts and ties!) :rofl3: LOLOLOL :rofl3: 

This is the absolute _BEST_ misunderstood intention post *EVER!!!!!! *  :jumping1: :laugh: :rofl3:


----------



## SnowDogWax

neni said:


> Wow, lol, apologize for hitting a buzzer but I wasn't talking 'bout religion, that's your interpretation. (SG and radio, thanks for trying to mediate.)
> 
> In the first months moving to a nice easy to reach house in town I was woken up by insurance salesmen trying to save my finances, mattress salesmen trying to save my back and alarm device salesmen trying to save my life. All have one thing in common: urgently trying to persuade you to get something nobody wants and no matter how long you discuss and explain you don't need it, they won't stop. Same with Grizz. Only thing that helps is to close the door. I stay with my example.
> 
> Your interpretation wouldn't fit here anyway, cos in this thread, he's talking out of experience (he knows how the angles ride), thus it's actually not a belief that he wants to sell to everyone.
> 
> Anyway... imagine the sound of a closing door.


Egg in the face,:facepalm3: 2+2 for me =3 on that one. Sorry for the rant! :embarrassed:

Sound of the closing door was my brain. In U.S. there are never two guys knocking on doors to sell insurance.... still a lame excuse. Again Sorry


----------



## radiomuse210

neni said:


> Wow, lol, apologize for hitting a buzzer but I wasn't talking 'bout religion, that's your interpretation. (SG and radio, thanks for trying to mediate.)
> 
> In the first months moving to a nice easy to reach house in town I was woken up by insurance salesmen trying to save my finances, mattress salesmen trying to save my back and alarm device salesmen trying to save my life. All have one thing in common: urgently trying to persuade you to get something nobody wants and no matter how long you discuss and explain you don't need it, they won't stop. Same with Grizz. Only thing that helps is to close the door. I stay with my example.
> 
> Your interpretation wouldn't fit here anyway, cos in this thread, he's talking out of experience (he knows how the angles ride), thus it's actually not a belief that he wants to sell to everyone.
> 
> Anyway... imagine the sound of a closing door.


Yeah not to rag on SnowDog or anything cuz I like the guy...but I was scratching my head over where he got his interpretation of your post from. Though I admit I too thought you were referring to Jehovah's Witnesses who go door to door in an attempt to bring people to their specific religious beliefs. BUT at the same time, you also didn't mention anything about religion which I was trying to point out while trying not to speak for you. I also meant to throw in that english isn't your first language (right?) so things may have been lost in translation - but I wasn't 100% sure.
Anyway...thanks for the clarification.


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> neni,.. I'm laughing only because you _obviously_ don't have those annoying Jehovah's Witnesses or LDS's going door to door trying to "Save" you!!!! (….pairs of people dressed in white shirts and ties!) :rofl3: LOLOLOL :rofl3:


Oh, this did happen only a year ago, 3 elderly casually dressed ppl with knitted scarves. Don't know what church, been too knackered (early morning, no coffee yet) to pick up more than "sense of live". Annoying yes, cos they woke me up, but otherwise friendly and not pushy. 
Other that that, every other year there's a bunch of them comming to sell xmas cards or chocolate or sing for charity reasons, but they never wear buiseness clothes.


----------



## radiomuse210

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Also this is for RadioMuse or anyone if you happen to read this: Try pretending you are hula huping while in a forward stance in your socks (+24 +9 or so). Then try hula hooping in a duck stance +15 -15. exaggerate each stance for good measure if you need to. Pretend like you are trying to hula hoop while in these stances and just move your hips around and then something might click for you.


I actually DO hula hoop and I'm quite good with tricks and dancing with the hoop. And I can't imagine doing it in a forward stance. To be honest I can't imagine how my stance hooping (while standing still and waist hooping) would translate to snowboarding. It would be kind of duck but one foot (the same foot that the direction the hoop is moving) would be a little forward - while on a snowboard both feet are beside each other. I'll play around with it though just to see how different movements feel in different angles.


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

Its only to get perspective about how much restriction is in your knees etc when hoola huping in a duck stance. Even try hula hooping +15 and +0. Then compare that to duck. You will find tht duck is very restrictive.

Also...theres a wide gate that most people will walk through. Dont get discouraged when some chooses that path. You can influence some...and others are just going to walk that path. Its inevitable.


----------



## radiomuse210

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Its only to get perspective about how much restriction is in your knees etc when hoola huping in a duck stance. Even try hula hooping +15 and +0. Then compare that to duck. You will find tht duck is very restrictive.
> 
> Also...theres a wide gate that most people will walk through. Dont get discouraged when some chooses that path. You can influence some...and others are just going to walk that path. Its inevitable.


I get what you're saying...and once again I appreciate all opinions and advice. but it's much better received when it's along the lines "hey this is what works for me in my experience" rather than "this is how it's supposed to be done" when really a lot of it comes down to preference and riding style (unless it's something extreme like riding pigeon toed)


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Oh, this did happen only a year ago, 3 elderly casually dressed ppl with knitted scarves. Don't know what church, been too knackered (early morning, no coffee yet) to pick up more than "sense of live". Annoying yes, cos they woke me up, but otherwise friendly and not pushy.


Do you sleep particularly late in the morning? Or are these people just completely rude & oblivious?? Because if anybody (…adults obviously) wakes me up early in the morning, in my own home to pester me with bullshit "I" didn't ask you for? Be it religion, insurance, whatever,…?

I'm not just going to slam a door in your face,..! I'm flat out going to _go off_ on your ass!! :finger1: :hairy: 

You are a kinder, gentler and far more tolerant & patient individual than I nen's!!


----------



## deagol

Extazy said:


> I think your angles will seem fine to these folks in the video, but they doing something completely different haha...
> 
> ps. start watching from 1st minute.


Thanks. I've seen that video before.. I am not at the angle those guys are at... Can't carve like that... 

Impressive, but not my thing, don't wanna be scraping the snow. I do like carving, jumping, speed, and of course powder. My setup works for all of that. I am surprised at how agro/insulting people get about this. 

LOL at Neni's post, by the way (about the guys in white shirts)


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

radiomuse210 said:


> I get what you're saying...and once again I appreciate all opinions and advice. but it's much better received when it's along the lines "hey this is what works for me in my experience" rather than "this is how it's supposed to be done" when really a lot of it comes down to preference and riding style (unless it's something extreme like riding pigeon toed)



Im not sure how you know what to "prefer" when youve only had basically the exact same setup since you started.

You have criticized almost every single post I have put up. You obviously dont appreciate "MY" opinions or you would have said so. I am not going to offer anymore advice for you. Just set up your bindings like Deacon and Phedder and you should be an awesome snowboarder this year.


----------



## Deacon

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Im not sure how you know what to "prefer" when youve only had basically the exact same setup since you started.
> 
> You have criticized almost every single post I have put up. You obviously dont appreciate "MY" opinions or you would have said so. I am not going to offer anymore advice for you. Just set up your bindings like Deacon and Phedder and you should be an awesome snowboarder this year.


That'll teach her. 

Didn't I call "schizo" like 3 days ago? :facepalm3:


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Deacon said:


> That'll teach her.
> 
> Didn't I call "schizo" like 3 days ago? :facepalm3:


Better take up dual snowboards, cuz her time as a shredder are over...


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

ItchEtrigR said:


> Better take up dual snowboards, cuz her time as a shredder are over...


Nah...she just wants to ride a little faster...have better control over her board and not have her knee cranked around in an awkward position all day. Also...if you read what answers the OP was looking for...I feel mine fit the bill pretty well. You would be wise to go back and read from the start...its a pretty interesting discussion actually.

I learned that if you offer advice or why you ride the way that you do and the benefits.....people instead take it as "youre telling me Ive been riding my snowboard wrong this whole time"? Then the natural reaction is to attack call names and attempt to discredit....and ultimately they let their ego get the way of progression and learning. Seriously...if you dont think that what I just said is 100% true go and find out for yourself.


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

Deacon said:


> That'll teach her.
> 
> Didn't I call "schizo" like 3 days ago? :facepalm3:



You are nothing more than a poser from wisconsin. Wearing your clean gear...you "appear" as if you would fit in with people where I live in colorado. YOu "appear" to be a respectful decent person. But what you say says a whole lot more about you. 

Seriously....you called me a cuntnugget the other day. If that doesnt spell out douche i dont know what does. Are you even aware that women take the C word offensively...even if its not directed at them? Youre nothing more than an insecure thoughtless douche.....whos going to fall flat on his face.


----------



## Ravaging Rami

GrizzlyBeast said:


> You are nothing more than a poser from wisconsin. Wearing your clean gear...you "appear" as if you would fit in with people where I live in colorado. YOu "appear" to be a respectful decent person. But what you say says a whole lot more about you.
> 
> Seriously....you called me a cuntnugget the other day. If that doesnt spell out douche i dont know what does. Are you even aware that women take the C word offensively...even if its not directed at them? Youre nothing more than an insecure thoughtless douche.....whos going to fall flat on his face.


First off, no one in WI is a poser. Secondly, people utilize this forum to learn about snowboarding and related topics. If I wanted to learn about a "cuntnugget" I would go back to middle school. Seriously, grow up or get out.


----------



## Manicmouse

Can we take the discussion back from cuntnuggets to religion again? That had potential


----------



## chomps1211

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Seriously....you called me a cuntnugget the other day. If that doesnt spell out douche i dont know what does. Are you even aware that women take the C word offensively...even if its not directed at them? Youre nothing more than an insecure thoughtless douche.....whos going to fall flat on his face.


:laughat::laughat2::rofl2::rofl4::rofl4: :rotfl:

Yes,.. and I'm certain they find the word "Douche" _much_ less offensive coming from a cuntnugget like you!

:loser: :finger1:


----------



## Deacon

Manicmouse said:


> Can we take the discussion back from cuntnuggets to religion again? That had potential


::thumbsup:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Manicmouse said:


> Can we take the discussion back from cuntnuggets to religion again? That had potential


Did you call for my  post...


----------



## chomps1211

Here's a bunch of people who would no doubt _LOVE_ to have a little "Nugget" like you for a member,…

Extreme Carving Forum

Go there and Impress them with your BS!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Im not sure how you know what to "prefer" when youve only had basically the exact same setup since you started.
> 
> You have criticized almost every single post I have put up. You obviously dont appreciate "MY" opinions or you would have said so. I am not going to offer anymore advice for you. Just set up your bindings like Deacon and Phedder and you should be an awesome snowboarder this year.


What????? Nobody took your advice?????

Here, perk up big fella!!!!! Stop bein so grizzly!!!!!


----------



## radiomuse210

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Im not sure how you know what to "prefer" when youve only had basically the exact same setup since you started.
> 
> You have criticized almost every single post I have put up. You obviously dont appreciate "MY" opinions or you would have said so. I am not going to offer anymore advice for you. Just set up your bindings like Deacon and Phedder and you should be an awesome snowboarder this year.


I didn't say anything about what I prefer...as I'm messing with my angles obviously I'm still trying to find my ultimate sweet spot. 12+9- might be it already - but I'm willing to tweak here and there to see if anything feels different in a good way. Not looking for any specific gain. I'm definitely happy with my riding and progression - basically just wondering what different angles would feel like and how it affects my riding. I'm starting at 15+ but planning on messing with it more the first few days out. 
By preference I was speaking about other members of this forum who seem to have found theirs - whether it's park or freeride, whether it's duck or forward, etc. And also talking about the general tone of your posts in the past. I'm not criticizing anything. I think all opinions deserve a listen but your posts have a tone of "this is best for carving, the only way to snowboard - you can walk up in your baggy coat and asscrack hanging out if you want to." If you presented your opinion with less of that, people would be more receptive. THAT'S ALL I'M SAYING. Not everything is an attack or an attempt to start an argument. Really, I don't have anything against you or anyone else. It's whatever, this forum and what's said on it isn't going to make or break my day - or my riding for that matter.

Edit: And I do know what I prefer as far as where I want to take my riding. That is going to influence my stance a bit.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

yeah, don't insult people by calling them piece of genitalia like "cunt". don't be a dick.


----------



## chomps1211

radiomuse210 said:


> I didn't say anything about what I prefer...as I'm messing with my angles obviously I'm still trying to find my ultimate sweet spot. 12+9- might be it already - but I'm willing to tweak here and there to see if anything feels different
> 
> ….If you presented your opinion with less of that, people would be more receptive. THAT'S ALL I'M SAYING. Not everything is an attack or an attempt to start an argument. Really, I don't have anything against you or anyone else. It's whatever, this forum and what's said on it isn't going to make or break my day - or my riding for that matter.
> 
> Edit: And I do know what I prefer as far as where I want to take my riding. That is going to influence my stance a bit.



Hey kiddo,.. this guy is only here to start arguments. It's how he entertains himself. Some of us like to poke and feed the trolls for entertainment purposes for a while, sometimes we just ignore the more obvious or boring ones. You weren't here for some of the classics like DCsnow or Jetfalcon!

This schmuck is not the least bit interested in helping you or anyone else! He posts these ridiculous black and white, I'm right You're wrong comments just to attract attention. Look at this today,.. nobody poked him so he spontaneously showed up in this and another thread just to get shit going again!

Tbh,.. I'm getting bored toying with him at this point! He'll get himself banned at some point! 


Although Mizu,…!! Awesome reply!!! :thumbsup: Wish I'd thought of it! :lol:


----------



## radiomuse210

chomps1211 said:


> Hey kiddo,.. this guy is only here to start arguments. It's how he entertains himself. Some of us like to poke and feed the trolls for entertainment purposes for a while, sometimes we just ignore the more obvious or boring ones.
> 
> This schmuck is not the least bit interested in helping you or anyone else! He posts these ridiculous black and white, I'm right You're wrong comments just to attract attention. Look at this today,.. nobody poked him so he spontaneously showed up in this and another thread just to get shit going again!
> 
> Tbh,.. I'm getting bored toying with him at this point!
> 
> 
> Although Mizu,…!! Awesome reply!!! :thumbsup: Wish I'd thought of it! :lol:


Yeah I get it...I guess my point was (in that long-winded post...I tend to start rambling as I type ) that it doesn't really matter, I don't have anything against the guy really, and I don't care enough to have something against him. :hairy: <--- where has this guy been all my life?!


----------



## chomps1211

radiomuse210 said:


> :hairy: <--- where has this guy been all my life?!


:hairy: Well, I was born & raised in MI. Left at 18 and Spent almost 20 years in CA. Now I'm back in MI. :lol: _(...smiley closely resembles my avatar!!)_


----------



## ridinbend

Whoa. Way to get all butthurt because some female internet face won't listen to your so called "advice"? Your points have been everybody else is doing it wrong except me. Have fun carving you meanie doodie.


----------



## radiomuse210

ridinbend said:


> Whoa. Way to get all butthurt because some female internet face won't listen to your so called "advice"? Your points have been everybody else is doing it wrong except me. Have fun carving you meanie doodie.


Two things that made me giggle in this comment:
"female internet face"
"meanie doodie"

Bravo.


----------



## Donutz

radiomuse210 said:


> 12+9-


12/-9 is what I run with.

(sorry for posting something _on_-topic :dry: )


----------



## deagol

I thought I would inject a little humor into this thread... sort of on topic

Last season, my nephew and I switched boards for a short section of a run. He rides a pretty forward stance, but goofy and I am normal. We both could not manage to ride each other's boards.. I had to go down backwards.. it was pretty funny. I have been boarding more than half my life, but I was horrible when riding goofy.... so I was going down fakie to cancel out goofy, but the stance was so "forward" that I was pointed backwards (uphill) trying to get down the slope. If the stance were not so forward, I am sure this would have been easier. ..


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

What a bunch of zeros lol.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

several years ago i decided play around with my angles and i'm not sure what the angles were but it was probably around +30/-15 give or take. and i didn't like it at all so i switched it back to my regular angles.


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

Extacy was the only legit dude that posted besides myself in this entire heap of a mess. Props to you.

and FIEA or whatever your name is. Thanks for helping these people out. They can use it.


----------



## henry06x

All about whats comfortable... When I decided to actually find angles that were comfortable because my legs were hurting I just carried a phillips with me. I would take a couple passes and see how it felt, change it and take a couple more. When I found something that felt okay I would ride it for awhile and see how it felt and if it started feeling un comfortable start over again. 

Did that probably 2 year into learning to ride with my stance fairly narrow and nuteral. Been riding ever since, probably 6-8 years, at 24" width 18 / -12. Angles much more either way and my legs/ankles start hurting.


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

chomps1211 said:


> :hairy: Well, I was born & raised in MI. Left at 18 and Spent almost 20 years in CA. Now I'm back in MI. :lol: _(...smiley closely resembles my avatar!!)_



Creeper Alert :hairy: (Not like everyone wasnt already onto it). Well...then again....


----------



## F1EA

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Extacy was the only legit dude that posted besides myself in this entire heap of a mess. Props to you.
> 
> and FIEA or whatever your name is. Thanks for helping these people out. They can use it.


Ohhh so I'm cool?
yay :cheer: :jumping1: :cheer:

hehehehe jk

Anyways... Just have fun. Chill out and let everyone do and like their own thing. I'm sure everyone will have no problem with you once y'all run out to names to call eachother


----------



## Mizu Kuma

GrizzlyBeast said:


> What a bunch of zeros lol.


Yeah, but is that a positive zero, or a negative one?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Donutz said:


> 12/-9 is what I run with.
> 
> (sorry for posting something _on_-topic :dry: )


I should report this post to a Moderator!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211

GrizzlyBeast said:


> Creeper Alert :hairy: (Not like everyone wasnt already onto it). Well...then again....


Your Mother was certainly Onnit!! Again and again!!! :hairy: :finger1:


----------



## neni

deagol said:


> Last season, my nephew and I switched boards for a short section of a run. He rides a pretty forward stance, but goofy and I am normal. We both could not manage to ride each other's boards.. I had to go down backwards.. it was pretty funny. I have been boarding more than half my life, but I was horrible when riding goofy.... so I was going down fakie to cancel out goofy, but the stance was so "forward" that I was pointed backwards (uphill) trying to get down the slope. If the stance were not so forward, I am sure this would have been easier. ..


Gonna need to try this with hub's board this season. Sounds funny n fun!

Stances of the old and the new generation in my pack


----------



## radiomuse210

chomps1211 said:


> Your Mother was certainly Onnit!! Again and again!!! :hairy: :finger1:


hey chomps...let's try just letting the negative comments go and not responding to them. Keep the thread positive and on topic.


----------



## deagol

That's quite a quiver, Neni. I really like the look of the grey wood Jones on the left. 

The solution to all this is really simple, carry one of these with you when you ride..


----------



## chomps1211

lol

17 pages and this thread hasn't been "_On Topic_" for the last 14 of them! I'm bored as hell with daytime tv,.. No promises! 

I've tried to get him to FO to another forum where they would no doubt appreciate his awesomeness and forward stance OCD! Even went and found the link for him. Instead, he wants to hang around here.


----------



## Ravaging Rami

deagol said:


> That's quite a quiver, Neni. I really like the look of the grey wood Jones on the left.
> 
> The solution to all this is really simple, carry one of these with you when you ride..


I would be afraid to fall and land on that...


----------



## Donutz

chomps1211 said:


> lol
> 
> 17 pages and this thread hasn't been "_On Topic_" for the last 14 of them! I'm bored as hell with daytime tv,.. No promises!
> 
> I've tried to get him to FO to another forum where they would no doubt appreciate his awesomeness and forward stance OCD! Even went and found the link for him. Instead, he wants to hang around here.


Appreciate that you're bored with the injury and all, but the shitstorm has finally died down, and it would be really nice if you didn't go in with a pointy stick and try to stir it up again.
oke:


----------



## F1EA

DCsnow 1 - SBF 0


----------



## chomps1211

Donutz said:


> Appreciate that you're bored with the injury and all, but the shitstorm has finally died down, and it would be really nice if you didn't go in with a pointy stick and try to stir it up again.
> oke:










10char




:lol:


----------



## Deacon

radiomuse210 said:


> hey chomps...let's try just letting the negative comments go and not responding to them. Keep the thread positive and on topic.


+1 (I think I've pretty much quit responding directly to him, I'm over it.)



F1EA said:


> DCsnow 1 - SBF 0


:jumping1:ftw!


----------



## SkullAndXbones

deagol said:


> That's quite a quiver, Neni. I really like the look of the grey wood Jones on the left.
> 
> The solution to all this is really simple, carry one of these with you when you ride..


i heard the new ones break so easily.


----------



## deagol

Ravaging Rami said:


> I would be afraid to fall and land on that...


The metal screw bit comes off and goes inside the handle so there are no sharp things that would hurt you if you fell on it. I have had one for years and have never had an issue.



SkullAndXbones said:


> i heard the new ones break so easily.


Have not heard that, mine is several years old and is pretty solid.


----------



## SnowDogWax

deagol said:


> The metal screw bit comes off and goes inside the handle so there are no sharp things that would hurt you if you fell on it. I have had one for years and have never had an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Have not heard that, mine is several years old and is pretty solid.


Carry one with me always.. helped out many a boarder on the mountain with this tool.:hairy:


----------



## td.1000

I carry one of these instead: 










Wait, is this on topic? I haven't been following.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Best thing I ever bought!!!!!


----------



## neni

Mizu Kuma said:


> Best thing I ever bought!!!!!


Uhm.. hope your pants are not too baggy...


----------



## chomps1211

Mizu Kuma said:


> Best thing I ever bought!!!!!


Seriously? (…I'm not kidding or going for the joke, serious question!) I've seen those tool buckle belts in REI. They never looked all that sturdy or easy to use to me. Seemed too gimmicky to me!



neni said:


> *Uhm.. hope your pants are not too baggy...*


Or are you saying it's just nice to have that for the one time you're caught with your pants down,..??? (Now *that* time I went for the laugh!)  :lol:


----------



## Mizu Kuma

chomps1211 said:


> Seriously? (…I'm not kidding or going for the joke, serious question!) I've seen those tool buckle belts in REI. They never looked all that sturdy or easy to use to me. Seemed too gimmicky to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you saying it's just nice to have that for the one time you're caught with your pants down,..??? (Now *that* time I went for the laugh!)  :lol:


What do ya mean "one time"????? :laugh: 

Had mine for 10 years now!!!!! Solid as!!!!! (686)


----------



## radiomuse210

Mizu Kuma said:


> What do ya mean "one time"????? :laugh:
> 
> Had mine for 10 years now!!!!! Solid as!!!!! (686)


I looked at those when they were on sale over the summer but couldn't find a size that fit me. They were always way too long and I was left with too much belt. Finding a smaller size on sale was impossible. So I just gave up haha. I have a ton of pockets so I could fit that other tool somewhere.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

radiomuse210 said:


> I looked at those when they were on sale over the summer but couldn't find a size that fit me. They were always way too long and I was left with too much belt. Finding a smaller size on sale was impossible. So I just gave up haha. I have a ton of pockets so I could fit that other tool somewhere.


Just cut them down, and punch new holes in the right spot?????

Or if ya not confident doin it yaself, take it to a shoe repair joint and they'll have the tools!!!!!


----------



## radiomuse210

Mizu Kuma said:


> Just cut them down, and punch new holes in the right spot?????
> 
> Or if ya not confident doin it yaself, take it to a shoe repair joint and they'll have the tools!!!!!


I went ahead and picked up a cheap belt to ride and will just grab the tool thing separately at this point. BUT if I ever came across a good deal for that belt, it would be tempting to snatch it up and then adjust it as you said. I really didn't think about it at the time. :embarrased1:


----------



## SnowOwl

radiomuse210 said:


> I looked at those when they were on sale over the summer but couldn't find a size that fit me. They were always way too long and I was left with too much belt. Finding a smaller size on sale was impossible. So I just gave up haha. *I have a ton of pockets so I could fit that other tool somewhere*.


:rofl2:

So many things must be refrained from being said.


----------



## radiomuse210

SnowOwl said:


> :rofl2:
> 
> So many things must be refrained from being said.


 Ya never know when you might need it! :shrug:


:2cents: <--- this is called "2cents" - and I get it now because of the name. But first looking at it (while browsing for my shrug smiley) I was very, VERY confused. It looks like two sideways smilies - now I see it says 1C.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Pretty sure it's a skateboard tool, the Phillips head would be a bit small, you'd probably strip the fittings of your bolts... I wouldn't trust the steel on this to be high grade...


----------



## F1EA

radiomuse210 said:


> Ya never know when you might need it! :shrug:
> 
> 
> :2cents: <--- this is called "2cents" - and I get it now because of the name. But first looking at it (while browsing for my shrug smiley) I was very, VERY confused. It looks like two sideways smilies - now I see it says 1C.



I don't think you got what he meant........ better that way


----------



## radiomuse210

F1EA said:


> I don't think you got what he meant........ better that way


Haha I got it.


----------



## chomps1211

radiomuse210 said:


> *Ya never know when you might need it!* :shrug:





F1EA said:


> I don't think you got what he meant........ better that way


I don't think _you_ got what *"She"* meant! :lol: :rofl3:


----------



## Snowfever

Whats suprising to me is that almost everyone rides duck, just a few people with forward stance. Why is that? Lots of park riders?


----------

